# Sea bed delay not working



## Pedal fiend (Sep 4, 2019)

I built the seabed delay. I have audio on bypass only. I had a low output when the effect was switched on but no delay. I reflowed all the contacts and now I have nothing when the pedal is activated except hum. Replaced both the pt2399 and the opamp and that didn’t change anything.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 4, 2019)

Can you post a photo of the board?


----------



## Pedal fiend (Sep 9, 2019)

It says the photo is to large.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 9, 2019)

Can you post it someplace else, like Google Drive, and provide a link?  Otherwise, use Photoshop or some other photo editor to crop and resize as req'd.  Maybe Mr. PedalPCB can tell us what the size limits are for posting photos.


----------



## Pedal fiend (Sep 9, 2019)

Let’s try this.


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 9, 2019)

Audio probe that bad boy ....


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 9, 2019)

Good pic!  I can read just about everything.  Maybe the REPEATS pot is shorting to the board under the PT2399?  The pins on machined pin sockets are fairly long and are hard to trim.  I don't see polarity marks on the 1uF caps, are they non-polar?  What is the DC voltage on IC1-7?  Should be 4.5V.


----------



## Pedal fiend (Sep 9, 2019)

griff10672 said:


> Audio probe that bad boy ....



How do I do that? Pretty new to this! ?


----------



## Pedal fiend (Sep 9, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Good pic!  I can read just about everything.  Maybe the REPEATS pot is shorting to the board under the PT2399?  The pins on machined pin sockets are fairly long and are hard to trim.  I don't see polarity marks on the 1uF caps, are they non-polar?  What is the DC voltage on IC1-7?  Should be 4.5V.




I have a rubber dust cover on the repeats lnob to keep it from shorting. I didn’t see any polarity markings on the 1uf caps so I assumed they were non polarized. I’ll pull out my meter and check the voltages on the ic pins.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 9, 2019)

Start with IC1.  Pin 8 should be 9V, pin 4 should be zero, all others should be around 4.5V.  Even if IC2 was completely dead, you should still get the dry signal when the pedal is engaged.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 9, 2019)

Is there a solder bridge across the 2 pads above Pin 1 of your pt2399?

Also check to make sure you are getting 5v from your 78L05...if that was acting up you may have fried your 2399 which would explain no delay! Take the chip out and make sure pin 1 is getting 5 volts.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 9, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Is there a solder bridge across the 2 pads above Pin 1 of your pt2399?



Hard to tell with all that flux residue!

He's getting nothing with the pedal engaged, not ever the dry signal.


----------



## griff10672 (Sep 9, 2019)

Pedal fiend said:


> How do I do that? Pretty new to this! ?


give it a quick google ..... you probably already have the stuff to make one ...  using one has helped debug almost every problem I've ever had in my builds


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 9, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Hard to tell with all that flux residue!
> 
> He's getting nothing with the pedal engaged, not ever the dry signal.



Hmmm...well if it gets back to passing audio with no delay again try my suggestion


----------



## Pedal fiend (Sep 10, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Start with IC1.  Pin 8 should be 9V, pin 4 should be zero, all others should be around 4.5V.  Even if IC2 was completely dead, you should still get the dry signal when the pedal is engaged.



Pin 1 .69V
Pin 2 .67V
Pin3 .57V
Pin 4 zero
Pin 5 .57V
Pin 6 .7V
Pin 7 .7v
Pin 8 1.14V


----------



## Pedal fiend (Sep 10, 2019)

griff10672 said:


> give it a quick google ..... you probably already have the stuff to make one ...  using one has helped debug almost every problem I've ever had in my builds


I’ll have to google that for sure.


----------



## Pedal fiend (Sep 10, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Is there a solder bridge across the 2 pads above Pin 1 of your pt2399?
> 
> Also check to make sure you are getting 5v from your 78L05...if that was acting up you may have fried your 2399 which would explain no delay! Take the chip out and make sure pin 1 is getting 5 volts.



That’s flux residue. I cleaned it up a little with a chopstick, and a stop with some isopropyl alcohol. 

The 78L05 might be it. I’m getting only .35V on pin one. Zero on the other two.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 10, 2019)

Pedal fiend said:


> Pin 1 .69V
> Pin 2 .67V
> Pin3 .57V
> Pin 4 zero
> ...




The only one that's correct is pin 4.  Your power supply voltage is way low.  Something definitely not right.  Measure the voltage right at the power connector.  If that's good, then measure the voltage on the anode of the 1N5817.  Is anything on the board getting warm?  Touch each of the ICs, including the 78L05.


----------



## Pedal fiend (Sep 12, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> The only one that's correct is pin 4.  Your power supply voltage is way low.  Something definitely not right.  Measure the voltage right at the power connector.  If that's good, then measure the voltage on the anode of the 1N5817.  Is anything on the board getting warm?  Touch each of the ICs, including the 78L05.



The 78L05 feels slightly warm maybe, I may be psyching myself out. Everything else feels cool to the touch. 

That being said I’m getting 9.46V at the power jack. 
The anode of the 1N5817 is showing 9.46V and the cathode is showing 9.37V.

While I was probing and measuring the LED flashed and popped. And I’m showing 9.46V on the LED now too. And the 78L05 shows .34V on input and 1.13V on output. Still zero on the ground.


----------



## Pedal fiend (Oct 22, 2019)

Okay update... it’s still not working.

I replaced the 78LO5. In bypass I get full signal. If I turn on the pedal the volume drops by about half, still no delay.

I’m getting 9.47v on the dc jack and at the 1N5817.


----------



## Pedal fiend (Sep 4, 2019)

I built the seabed delay. I have audio on bypass only. I had a low output when the effect was switched on but no delay. I reflowed all the contacts and now I have nothing when the pedal is activated except hum. Replaced both the pt2399 and the opamp and that didn’t change anything.


----------



## Pedal fiend (Oct 22, 2019)

Also on the 78LO5 I’m getting 1.14v, zero, .27v


----------



## zgrav (Oct 22, 2019)

Pedal fiend said:


> Also on the 78LO5 I’m getting 1.14v, zero, .27v



so there is an issue getting power from where it comes in the board to your 78L05.  You will never get a 5 volt output from the 78L05 until you have more power going to it.   use the schematic in the build document and your DMM to make sure the parts between the power input and the 78L05 are connected where they should be.

from the circuit diagram, it looks like you only have one part (R18) between the 1N5817 and the input for the 78L05 (pin 3).     make sure one side of R18 connects to the 1N5817 and the other side of R18 connects to pin 3 of the 78L05.  

use google to find info on reading a schematic circuit diagram and using the DMM to follow it if that part is not clear to you.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 29, 2019)

Can we get a pic that shows R18?  The pic you posted on 9/9 has R18 hidden behind C17.


----------

